

Ask HN: If I threw a technology "science fair" for startups/etc would you come? - jayzalowitz

Hi all, for a bit I have had the idea of having a science fair version of a startup conference. Sure you would be able to show off your startup, but the point would be to show off cool stuff you have pulled off/interesting visualizations/etc, is this of interest to the community?
======
project23
How is this different to existing conferences (both hardware and software)
where there are a ton of booths and table and people showcasing what they do?
Products, services, startups and non-startups alike... Maybe I'm not
understanding the difference. Not saying that not differing would affect
attendance in any way but I have a hard time answering if I'm not sure I see
the personal value proposition. Especially if its just to see what other
startups are up to, quite a number of conferences like that around here
(probably different for other locations).

~~~
jayzalowitz
Less "what you are up to" more "I have built cool shit, might not be related
to our goals though"

------
whichdan
I would absolutely go to one in Boston.

